# Greenhead Gear Specks



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

click on this link and scroll down to the three pictures and click on the middle one to enlarge it and you can see the new greenhead gear speck decoys http://www.greenheadgear.com/decoys/lif ... zemallards


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow those look good


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow those do look awsome. I would buy a couple of those to put in my spread just cause they are sweet looking...haha lol
Bandhunter


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

they look so sweat i should get some to put with snow goose spreads cuz i might get some more snows comming in since they tend to follow them to the field for feeding if any are in the migration group.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

they do look pretty good!! :sniper:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

They look great, i'm going to have to get a few, i'm really waiting on their full body mallard though, anyone know of any pics of those yet?
Good Huntin


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Avery says those are just Honker decoys painted to look like Specks...they are not the Speck decoys that will come out later this year.

Still, they look pretty good.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

You are correct. Those are 03 GHG Full Bodys painted into specks. By the fall of 05 specks will be available on a smaller life size body.


----------

